# Todays atlantic haul



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I was looking to try the new J.Fuego 777 and figured while I was getting those I would snag up some cubao's that everyone has been raving about. I have to say the box the cubao's came in looks awesome the way they did it.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Sweeeeeet pick-ups!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome looking box. I hear the 777 is a great smoke. I will have to pick some of them up as well as the cubao. Nice pickups Joe


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

"LUCKY" you......sorry bro, couldnt help it!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice pickup!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Haul Joe!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice cigars Joe. Let me know about the 777, as we seem to have similiar taste. I have a cubao lancero that Mike Leaf & Ale recommended but it is sitting in the humi.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice grab


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

777, Is God's Number I hear.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Jitzys off the wagon


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice haul!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

:dribble:They both look pretty good to me!!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

:dribble:

Great haul. The Cubao box is very sexy.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome haul ...those all look tasty


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

5 pacs my a**. nice box pickup


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

good looking haul!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet haul!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pick up Joe!! You got yourself some awesome smokes my friend!! :dribble:


----------



## skiman8700 (Aug 26, 2008)

looks great


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Doogie said:


> 5 pacs my a**. nice box pickup


I have some of those comming too :wazzapp:


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice pick up, man the look good!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

do you need to go to a meeting Joe :teacher:



jitzy said:


> I have some of those comming too :wazzapp:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

A very nice pick up there!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

very nice pickup looks good


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

They do look good.


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

great pickup let us know how they go!


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice Haul!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats not a haul thats a truck load.............


----------

